# Is this some sort of pogostemon sp?



## AteItOffTheFloor (Oct 8, 2014)

It was found growing very clear, fairly well lit water about 3.5' deep, completely submerged (duh  )

Substrate was a light layer of mulm over hard clay.

But the whole place reminded me more of a peat stream than anything else.


















If you need more pictures to make an id, don't hesitate to ask. I've got in growing outisde now, so more pics would be a breeze.


----------

